# I have resigned from my job after 7 years. What benefits might I be entitled to?



## sleepless (10 Jul 2009)

I have resigned from my job after 7 years. I was really unhappy and had re-trained as something completely different by way of an evening course...am going to look for something in that field although know this make take a while. Am a little confused as to what I can get re. benefits in the meantime. 

1. Will I get eventually jobseekers allowance because I resigned myself? 
2. If I don't get it for 9 weeks, when I do get it, will it be backdated
3. If I live with my boyfriend, will it all be means-tested...and how do they know if I live with my boyfriend?
4. Will I be able to claim tax credits? 
5. Will I get rent allowance?
6. will my savings be taken into account?
Sorry for all the questions, am highly confused!

Thanks....


----------



## annet (10 Jul 2009)

*Re: Resignation*

Firstly, if you worked seven years I'd say you are entitled to Jobseekers Benefit.  If you are resigning from employment without good reason - you will lose entitlement to benefit for up to 9 weeks... and no it wont be backdated.

If claiming jobseekers benefit - whether you are living with your partner wont affect your entitlement.  However, any secondary entitlements to fuel allowance, medical card etc. will be affected as these are means tested schemes based on household income.  If you are claiming jobseekers allowance, you will have to declare whose living in the household in the means-test.  Savings are taken into account for allowance payments... I think the limit is 20,000 for JA/JB.  If you provide any false or misleading information you are then moving into the world of fraud and that is not taken likely by the Department... for starters they will look for the money to be paid back and you could leave yourself open to prosecution.  As for how they know when you are living with your boyfriend - they conduct inspections, surveillance on foot of tip-offs or people/friends you know or even your neighbours might well report you.  Benefit payments are taxable - but if you have no other income generally it is not taxable.  You will be provided with credits while in receipt of benefit only.


----------



## sleepless (10 Jul 2009)

*Re: Resignation*

thanks so much for your help, much appreciated.


----------



## mtk (15 Jul 2009)

*Re: Resignation*

the job seekers benefit is not effected by your savings
BUT means tested benefits are


----------



## niceoneted (15 Jul 2009)

*Re: Resignation*

While I admire you for moving on when you are not happy with your job and having retrained for a different area would it not have been wish to perhaps have sought out a new job before hand. It is often said it is easier to get a job while in a job. Perhaps you got the option of voluntary redundancy and had to act quickly. 
You pose good questions and it might be an idea for anyone else thinking of resigning to answer these questions for themselves before they bite the bullet. This might ensure that you do not leave yourselves in vulnerable financial situations.


----------

